# Roux 4c Guide (L4EP)



## AlgoCuber (Apr 18, 2021)

This is for beginners who need a little help in this stage:








Roux 4c Guide (L4EP)


Terminology You may have to do AMS (Adjust M Slice) after 4c. A picture of an example of each of the cases are provided below. If you do M', the edge that replaces the original edge is the one below it. If you do M, the edge that replaces the original edge is the one above it. Asterisks (*) mean...




docs.google.com




I only learned Roux a few days ago (my main method is CFOP) and I had a little trouble at this stage. I hope beginners find this helpful!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 18, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> This is for beginners who need a little help in this stage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good document, I would love if you develop on it more, and explain a bit more about fingertricking the L4E cases in Roux LSE as well.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 18, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Good document, I would love if you develop on it more, and explain a bit more about fingertricking the L4E cases in Roux LSE as well.


The fingertricks are kinda easy to figure out yourself, and this is mainly aimed to help beginners. Also, V1.1 is done. I fixed some minor mistakes and misinformation (in the "Other cases" section)


----------

